# Subclass 491 family stream and employment status



## vsh2589

Hi, I am just wondering if we need to update the DHA if there is a change in the employment status. My wife was not working when we were granted the 491 visa;however she has started working now so I am just wondering if we need to update that to DHA or not. Visa condition states that change in the employer should be informed, but nothing clearly mentioned about this situation. I believe that visa condition is for the 491 employer sponsored visa.

Regards


----------



## Moulard

You will probably get more luck posting in the Australia forum.









Australia Expat Forum for Expats Living in AU


Have you moved to Australia from another country? Are you thinking about making Australia your new home? Want to meet others like you and discuss immigration, property, sport, socialising, food, cars, insurance, laws, taxes and anything related to Australia?




www.expatforum.com


----------

